# Taking care of chickens in the winter



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

It’s snowing 30 cm thick and it’s so stressful to take care of them in the winter.. like their coop is all messy with pine shavings and then they in there all day and the snow is bothering me because it’s so thick I keep falling and it’s so hard to walk and I can’t give them cuddles and the dumb water keeps freezing so I change it several times a day and they spill the water in the coop but I have to put water in the coop cuz they won’t come out even if I put pine shavings out and then I have to also put food inside I also lost my shovel thing to clean the coop in the thick snow so now it’s so annoying and also chestnut seems to be sick and now I have to go to schoool and can’t see them half of the day and it gets so dark early… it’s so tiring omg can’t winter be over already it’s been snowing so much half of the coop is covered with snow..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My suggestion is to shovel them a path from the coop out onto the patio. Once they see that they will be more willing to come out. 

What kind of waterer are you using? A bowl. They can't spill a poultry waterer.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> My suggestion is to shovel them a path from the coop out onto the patio. Once they see that they will be more willing to come out.
> 
> What kind of waterer are you using? A bowl. They can't spill a poultry waterer.


Ok thanks I use a bowl I have a waterer bht it freezes and won’t work


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Take the chicken waterer in at night. The birds don't drink during the night. That way it won't freeze overnight.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Take the chicken waterer in at night. The birds don't drink during the night. That way it won't freeze overnight.


Alright but it freezes in the day..


----------

